# Stock Up and Save on Stahls’ Precut Glitter Flake Letters Buy Two Kits, Get One Free



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Precut Glitter Flake letters are a no mess way to decorate on demand. Stock up and save with a special offer from Stahls’ ID Direct™. Now through May 15, buy two kits of Precut Glitter Flake letters and get one kit free. That’s a savings of up to $94 on one of the most popular and profitable decorating methods. 

Stocking Stahls’ Precut Letter kits in local school team colors is the best way to satisfy walk-in business. Fast, affordable and ready to use, simply pick letters and heat press to personalize any item on the spot. Easily order individual letter packs to refill kits. 

Call 800.4.STAHLS or visit stahls.com/glitter-promo to place your order. 


Stahls’ ID Direct™, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ ID Direct™ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ ID Direct™ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahlsID.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

